# website promotion !



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

Does anyone know how to promote a website on google etc. i've seen all these pay x amount of pounds for guaranted top listings but do they really work ?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

A well written site will promote itself - make sure it is w3c compliant and meets googles requirements.

SEO should come when you have established the site and looked at the competition. -paying for adwords/keywords is a waste of money.


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

how can i make sure my site is w3c compliant ? as i'm sure jamest posted that my site was not compliant ?


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

http://validator.w3.org/

You can check CSS/HTML is valid from there and it will give you a list of the errors you need to fix.


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

I was looking at your site, it's excellent :thumb:

Cheers andy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

i also submitted my url to google, dunno if it made much of a difference but ive seen the bots ip nosing around

also what can you do to make a portal and forum more google'able is that a word i dunno


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

read up on how googles bots scan a website and how this rates them, then adapt the site to make sure it rates high. you could also if you was being really kind to web users make sure it passes the bobby(watch fire) test for accessibility as well as the W3C stuff.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i also submitted my url to google, dunno if it made much of a difference but ive seen the bots ip nosing around
> 
> also what can you do to make a portal and forum more google'able is that a word i dunno


Make sure content is added and make sure it is good content and get as many high profile sites linking to your site.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

jamest said:


> Make sure content is added and make sure it is good content and get as many high profile sites linking to your site.


as james said, twitter, facebook, flickr etc etc, DW....:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

hmmmmm i have plenty of text on the front page and some blocks added, maybe could start a facebook group and a twonker or whatever its called, the w3c test didnt work to good as i had 150+ plus errors as does the portal for DW yet the DW ranking is excellent


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> hmmmmm i have plenty of text on the front page and some blocks added, maybe could start a facebook group and a twonker or whatever its called, the w3c test didnt work to good as i had 150+ plus errors as does the portal for DW yet the DW ranking is excellent


PM the link, will give you a brief overview of what you can be doing etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

PM sent thanks

So far ive used an SEO mod, prettyurl and a bot text file in the route directory


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

Also have a look at http://www.w3schools.com/ very good website and not mentioned so fair but I am sure your WYSIWYG site builder has done it for you is make sure you have a doctype. Get a functional website then look into Usability and Accessibility you will/may need it.

Also have a look at the links I used a lot of at uni (specialised in final year @ Web Technology and Artificial Intelligence) some links may be out of date. http://www.chimpsweb.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Also have a look at http://www.w3schools.com/ very good website and not mentioned so fair but I am sure your WYSIWYG site builder has done it for you is make sure you have a doctype. Get a functional website then look into Usability and Accessibility you will/may need it.
> 
> Also have a look at the links I used a lot of at uni (specialised in final year @ Web Technology and Artificial Intelligence) some links may be out of date. http://www.chimpsweb.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/


 Currently all my site is forum/portal based not even needed to fire up dreamweaver.

Have added Your Clio Williams Forum & Information Gateway
and some keywords, but struggled with the description, kept getting parse and syntax errors :S


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Currently all my site is forum/portal based not even needed to fire up dreamweaver.
> 
> Have added Your Clio Williams Forum & Information Gateway
> and some keywords, but struggled with the description, kept getting parse and syntax errors :S


Have you done "page source" from a website you know to have good formatting and which passes W3C validator? All you need to look at is every thing inside the header tags ignoring css include or mass statements which should be off loaded into an include.

Have a serious look round W3Schools site very good site.


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

i can promote your website on google


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Is there any chance of getting some of this advice in plain, easy to understand terms? :lol:

You know; how we do for newbies to detailing  I'm interested in this subject, but tbh. some of this stuff is going over my head


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

im lost now viper after having my index.template.php screw up once


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

[email protected] your HTML is fine, the errors are minor and won't impact your search engine rankings.

For you it is all down to content and sites linking to you.


----------



## amcfad (May 22, 2009)

Pit Viper said:


> Is there any chance of getting some of this advice in plain, easy to understand terms? :lol:
> 
> You know; how we do for newbies to detailing  I'm interested in this subject, but tbh. some of this stuff is going over my head


Tell me about it Mark  i've been getting some excellent help from the guys, which has prompted me to read up on html for beginners, even tried some of the exercises on the web sites ! i'm going to the library to see if i can get "html for dummies" or something :wall:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

amcfad said:


> Tell me about it Mark  i've been getting some excellent help from the guys, which has prompted me to read up on html for beginners, even tried some of the exercises on the web sites ! i'm going to the library to see if i can get "html for dummies" or something :wall:


I would recommend against the "dummies" books. I think they are poorly written and tend to be written for an American audience which generally tends to involve some pretty dry unfunny American humour.

I would personally recommend this book: http://www.sitepoint.com/books/html2/

I haven't got it myself but have quite a few other Sitepoint books and they are brilliant. I lent one to my boss who said himself it was extremely well written.


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

amcfad said:


> Does anyone know how to promote a website on google etc. i've seen all these pay x amount of pounds for guaranted top listings but do they really work ?


You have PM mate..


----------

